

An improved Go server at freegeoip.net - fiorix
http://blog.freegeoip.net/2014/03/major-changes.html

======
p_m_g
Great work Fiorix!! Blazing fast!

time curl -o /dev/null -s -w
%{time_connect}:%{time_starttransfer}:%{time_total} freegeoip.net/csv/
0.144:0.979:0.979

Some other provider... time curl -o /dev/null -s -w
%{time_connect}:%{time_starttransfer}:%{time_total} ifconfig.me
5.775:10.084:10.084

~~~
fiorix
Yeah, thank you!

------
clevercom
Congratulations!!!

------
dbranca
Great job!!!

------
tcpbr
nice :)

~~~
fiorix
thanks ;)

